# The Good Ol’ Days



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

With a few days left in the season, I was able to get out with my favorite hunting buddy!

For passing off his hunters education, he got three turkey tags and a semi-auto 20 gauge. The birds cooperated completely and his aim was spot on!

The good ol’ days are right now!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey cool. Great picture from what looks like a great day. What shotgun did he get?


-DallanC


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

DallanC said:


> Hey cool. Great picture from what looks like a great day. What shotgun did he get?
> 
> -DallanC


Thanks man! He ended up with a Franchi Affinity compact. We were able to find one at a Sportsmans Warehouse about a month ago.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Oh wow!! That is friggin awesome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Whoa!!

This is my favorite thread!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I'd have to say that Dad has got some competition to keep up with.  Love it! Thanks for sharing Jeff.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

8)8)8)
Love it!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

NICE!!!


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

That's just awesome! I still remember vividly each of my children's first harvest. It's the apex of hunting.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Yes, these are the good ole days!
...nothing like being part of a kid's first.... hopefully many more to come...

grandson









grandson









grandson









son









son









son









nephew


----------



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

Awesome Jeff! Way to go


----------

